

London courts declare “one” is legally anything between 0.5 and 1.5 - j2kun
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/what-exactly-does-one-mean-court-of-appeal-passes-judgement-on-thorny-mathematical-issue-10350568.html

======
colddog15
By this legal definition I should be able to pay for a product priced at 1
pound with any amount from .5 pound to 1.5 pounds. As I understand numbers
they represent an abstract concept of reality. To say anything between .5 to
1.5 should be 1 is to do injustice to all numbers both real and imaginary.

